# Anyone running a stainless impeller in a small outboard?



## lowe1648 (May 17, 2013)

I went to order a new impeller and ended up ordering a stainless. I've always read that they either made no difference in performance or even lost some in the smaller jets. I have a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha. Anyone have a similar size motor that has went from aluminum to stainless? Did you notice any difference in performance good or bad? It's always good to gain but my biggest concern would be losing.


----------



## mphelle (May 17, 2013)

I switched about four years ago on the same motor. I really didn't notice any difference, no change in rpm with a digital tach or gps speed. I did appreciate the durability, I ran it three seasons without having to sharpen it. I recently changed over to a Suzuki 55/35 so I just cleaned it up for putting it out on *bay.


----------

